# Normal or not?



## ecw73 (Mar 17, 2011)

For the first couple minutes after cold start the engine rpms are higher than when the engine is warm, about 1200 instead of less than 1000. During this time it feels like you're fighting the car when braking. I saw another post where someone said an ECM update corrected this, but no one else seems to have confirmed or posted anything about this issue. So is this normal behavior or have other people had this issue and gotten it fixed?


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

What's the temp outside? It will run a little higher in the RPM range until it warms up but should not be fighting you at stop signs.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Same as mine. RPM drops after about 30 seconds


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine does the same thing it revs a little more on start up but it calms down after 20-30 seconds. Its normal I just let it rev back to normal then drive.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Are you just starting the car and then taking off? Give the car some time to warm up before taking off. Say two - three minutes. Most cars, upon cold start up, will idle higher as you mentioned until the car warms up. Which engine do you have? I know with the 1.4, it doesn't take long before it's warmed up. If you have the automatic start, start her up before you leave out the door or while you're putting your shoes on.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

Motors require more fuel when cold to make them run properly. Most people here must be too young to know about chokes and fast idle on older vehicles. It is entirely normal and required to have the engine run at a higher speed when started until the temp. is up to a point where it can cut back to normal speeds.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm more concerned with the fighting him when he stops, unless it is immediately after start up


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

My 2001 Mitsubishi Eclipse use to rev so high I had to keep my foot on the brake hard when I put it in gear till it warmed up. I guess she was really raring to GO. Don't notice it so much with my Cruze.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

dennisu said:


> Motors require more fuel when cold to make them run properly. Most people here must be too young to know about chokes and fast idle on older vehicles. It is entirely normal and required to have the engine run at a higher speed when started until the temp. is up to a point where it can cut back to normal speeds.


My carbed 383 stroker's fast idle is set to 2K. One tap on the gas and it drops to 1.5K until warm. I know what you're talking about and I'm 30.  I also love the simplicity of my old hot rod.


----------



## ismoreau (Apr 17, 2011)

ecw73 said:


> For the first couple minutes after cold start the engine rpms are higher than when the engine is warm, about 1200 instead of less than 1000. During this time it feels like you're fighting the car when braking. I saw another post where someone said an ECM update corrected this, but no one else seems to have confirmed or posted anything about this issue. So is this normal behavior or have other people had this issue and gotten it fixed?


Have exactly the same. I have the turbo. The ECM was performed on my car in February but I did not notice it in the winter months cuz I remote started it.


----------



## ecw73 (Mar 17, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> What's the temp outside? It will run a little higher in the RPM range until it warms up but should not be fighting you at stop signs.


Temp is 80's/90's. I have a LTZ RS (auto 1.4l). The rpms on startup are actually 2k. Takes about 1-2 mins before it's what I would consider normal. The rpms drop to 700 after about 40sec. However the car still feels like it wants to go when braking for about a minute or two if I start driving right away. Seems like the neutral on stop doesn't start working until the thing is up to temperature. After that all is good. Never had a car feel like that on braking even when cold. Sounds like it's normal for this car. Got 7.5k, at least the rough shifting has smoothed out considerably from when new.


----------

